# Image visible que 3 minutes et que pour moi



## phcm64100 (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

j ai des images su mon ICloud que je voudrais utiliser des des signatures, que je mets le chemin de l image, elle apparait bien mais quand j envoie y a plus rien

comment faire pour que cette image parte bien et arrive 

Merci



			https://cvws.icloud-content.com/B/ARKaXUsd7MNFCHcuPcW_BTYlkCCrAXeyrY_mYT3l3_XiKkSeUj57PGK_/MFT.png?o=AnJZSxRhkVxwDVEWdYt6tmp2HbpUv8lPmgXz5-LD2O1_&v=1&x=3&a=CAogWzzay93kq9XX0NyQ04tK-y7t4AQ0eWe-kAbhAq8-q-kSHRCuperkli4Yzpyh5ZYuIgEAUgQlkCCrWgR7PGK_&e=1586665901&k=p1L23XtrBNWBj-dSe9QlfQ&fl=&r=fe2acfa9-e6c6-475b-b69c-dd01e407710a-1&ckc=com.apple.clouddocs&ckz=com.apple.CloudDocs&p=32&s=p4gKmEUIWESXTGmMtAtzbinVwzw&cd=i


----------

